# What was the thing that scared the shit out of you the most?



## Nujui (Sep 13, 2011)

Thought I make a thread about this before I went to bed (Hearing Ben music made me think of this.)

/thread.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 13, 2011)

The thing... from what? The internet?

...Fucking screamers, man.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 13, 2011)

This music actually

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALzUypz-EQw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 13, 2011)

Just yesterday, I was suddenly hearing a snippet of Nanashi no Theme (the theme of Nanashi no Game) being repeated over and over for a few hours. I couldn't find any physical source of the sound, but I could hear it as if it were being played very quietly directly next to my left ear. It was probably in my head, but that did freak me out just a tad.

I mean, I like that song, but to hear it like that was scary.

Edit) For those who don't know, it's this song. The part that I heard over and over was 0:00 to 0:08. 
[youtube]FGoQm-a-9W8[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Sep 13, 2011)

The one scene from Signs where there's a TV report showing a birthday party from Brazil, and they go into the alley, and an alien walks out in front of them on the road.

I had nightmares for months after watching that movie...Never.  Again.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2011)

The first time I experience GBAtemp down time... I thought it'd never come back up.


----------



## someonewhodied (Sep 13, 2011)

anything zombielike tbh


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 13, 2011)

Prince of Persia (original game)
Heights
Racist comments that I myself have edited for you all
and...
My avatar. he was a pro athlete who committed suicide after killing all of their family (his wife and 3 children).


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2011)

Doom 3.  Gladly, when I first got it, my pc was able to handle it on high graphics.  A year or two it could almost handle ultra.  It should now be able to DEMOLISH ultra.

Fuckin game is an instant laxative, man.  The second I open the game, even sitting at the menu "WELP, GOTTA TAKE A CRAP NOW."


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> The one scene from Signs where there's a TV report showing a birthday party from Brazil, and they go into the alley, and an alien walks out in front of them on the road.
> 
> I had nightmares for months after watching that movie...Never.  Again.



Whats the movie? Im intrigued.

The spiders from penumbra, the dogs didnt scare me much I just wanted to see them die 
(even though they either came back to life or the body dissapeared  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 13, 2011)

Usually asian horror movies such as The Grudge, Shutter, The Ring
OR anything with dead girls with long hair, blue skin, and crawl around
haunted houses...

And i always expect something to jump out at me whenever I open
the shower curtain.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 13, 2011)

this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOr8y98G88c


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 13, 2011)

This 




Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2011)

The human blender scene from Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 13, 2011)

Ravenholm


----------



## kyrodon (Sep 13, 2011)

The scene from Pan's Labyrinth with the guy with the eye hand things.


----------



## Junylim (Sep 13, 2011)

http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?...amp;weekday=thu

this
its in korean but you dont have to understand just scroll down and see what happens







If you dont like scary things, i recommend not to go to that website.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe Jaws from the movies. Still can't put it out of my mind whenever I'm in the sea. Really, I've seen that movie when I was way too young......


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 13, 2011)

When my son was born via emergency c-section and flown via helicopter to another hospital an hour and a half away.  Kind of gives you perspective on things...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 13, 2011)

ravenhold(from HL2)

and the grudge(better known as ju-on in japan)  after seeing that movie i was paranoid as fuck my logic told me it was fake but i guess my paranoia got the better of me.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 13, 2011)

Ravenholm (HL2) (cuz i always ran out of ammo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

And

One missed call (movie)


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 13, 2011)

yay im not the only one who was paranoid of ravenholm(damn why did they make ammo so scarce i know its basically training with grav gun but couldn't the add more ammo than the few occasions)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 13, 2011)

Junylim said:
			
		

> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?...amp;weekday=thu
> 
> this
> its in korean but you dont have to understand just scroll down and see what happens
> ...


After playing a certain game, this is no longer scary.


----------



## Westside (Sep 14, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> This music actually
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALzUypz-EQw&feature=related[/youtube]


I hate you...


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 15, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> The one scene from Signs where there's a TV report showing a birthday party from Brazil, and they go into the alley, and an alien walks out in front of them on the road.
> 
> I had nightmares for months after watching that movie...Never.  Again.
> 
> ...



Dude, I agree with TDWP_FTW. That part is so scary and they even pause the clip in the movie and it just stares at you.

Here's the clip for Skyrix:

[youtube]4RGtC2S22Z0[/youtube]

I literally get goosebumps every time.

Another thing that scared me was back when I was like 10 or 11 (not really sure) I was browsing the internet on aliens, and the site was a joke or something but it showed this creepy guy on a couch (just waking up from sleeping) and in the background played the X-Files theme song and the speakers were on full and just the combination of that creepy picture and the music put me in shock that my heart was beating so bad and I was home alone at the time and I kept looking behind myself every 10 seconds because I would hear a creak but of course it was my imagination.

In the past I've tried locating that same website, or even the image of that picture but I can't.


----------



## Evo.lve (Sep 15, 2011)

Junylim said:
			
		

> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?...amp;weekday=thu
> 
> this
> its in korean but you dont have to understand just scroll down and see what happens
> ...


After seeing "SLEEP IS OVERRATED", I had high hopes.

Cool, but not scary. At all. My 11-year-old cousin didn't think it was scary either. (yes he is normal and not one of those wierdos that watch the Exorcist at ace 10)


----------



## omegasoul6 (Sep 15, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You shouldn't of done that...

(On topic... When i played the red dot maze game in grade 3)


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2011)

When I was 6 or 7 and I saw the Sixth Sense (I think my parents had rented it and I walked in, not sure about the exact details). I was watching it, pretty fine with the movie overall. It had its creepy moments but I wasn't pants shittingly scared. Then came this one scene (when Cole is hiding in the tent in his bedroom) and this ghost of a little girl appears, vomiting what looked like blood. 

I'm fine with it (and pretty much all horror films) now, but back then... yeah, it freaked me out quite a bit.

As for something that still holds an affect on me, I'd have to nominate this story. Enjoy. 

I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream by Harlan Ellison


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 16, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Whats the movie? Im intrigued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. I hate headcrabs and headcrab zombies at the best of times.
Tried somewhat to desensitise myself to headcrabs not long since, though.

(I use notarget on the very few occasions I ever go in)


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: more


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 16, 2011)

Screamers


----------



## Void3 (Sep 16, 2011)

I had this anime marathon once when I was watching Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni.
I got so scared I couldn't sleep all night >.>


----------



## fojacko (Sep 16, 2011)

mov0001.swf nuff said


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 16, 2011)

Scariest thing.....is it limited to just on the internet or on real life events as well?


----------



## jargus (Sep 16, 2011)

First time Chozo Ghosts appeared in Metroid Prime.
When I saw my gf pass out right in front of me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 16, 2011)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Spoiler: more


That monkey-thing always reminds me of Rick Moranis.
More specifically, as he was when playing Barney Rubble.


----------



## hkz8000 (Sep 16, 2011)

Encyclopedia Dramatica Offended


----------



## Langin (Sep 16, 2011)

Little spider on me... I did awake I screamed like a girl. XD


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 16, 2011)

Just today, when I thought I'd lost my progress on my Pokemon Pinball high-score.

BTW, it's the Sapphire table, so no infinite bumpers.  My score is currently around 62,000,000,000, with 9 extra balls (the max) and no end in sight.


----------



## Ace (Sep 16, 2011)

Yesterday, when I google Image'd Zango.....


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 16, 2011)

one recent thing i feared a lot was the ufo sighting at jerusalem. like THE FUCK IS THAT THING


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> one recent thing i feared a lot was the ufo sighting at jerusalem. like THE FUCK IS THAT THING



Fake

Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 17, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> Scariest thing.....is it limited to just on the internet or on real life events as well?



Was wondering the same thing myself...  If these are the scariest moments of peoples' lives, I'd hate to see their reactions when something actually happens...


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 17, 2011)

Junylim said:
			
		

> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?...amp;weekday=thu
> 
> this
> its in korean but you dont have to understand just scroll down and see what happens
> ...




That thing is freaky.


----------



## Ace (Sep 17, 2011)

Perhaps worse, when I googled Hotel 626 and played the game..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WHHYY WOULD I DO THAAAAT?!

Oh w00t, 700th post.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 17, 2011)

Nanashi no Game's been giving me nightmares since I got the bad ending. I've started to think the curse is real.


----------



## pistone (Sep 18, 2011)

fatal frame 4 ? doom 3 .............the only ones !


----------



## ars25 (Sep 18, 2011)

this tread? it scared the shit out of me


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 18, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 2 freaked me out quite a bit. I saw it in theaters, and of course they had the bass up loud, and anybody who's seen that movie knows that bass plays a huge factor in the movie.


----------



## yikkyon (Sep 18, 2011)

Creepypastas in general! I just saw that Ben drowned thing and I just lost my sleep for the night!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 18, 2011)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> Creepypastas in general! I just saw that Ben drowned thing and I just lost my sleep for the night!


BEN Drowned is pretty much fake. The Majora's Mask portion of it was bullshit. A lot of people were proving it false by showing a lot of the gameshark codes you could use to cause the exact thing. The second part was broken up by the author saying he had to stop the whole thing because he lacked the money, making it official that it was just an ARG. The third part has been paused for a very long time now and doesn't appear to be starting up any time soon.


----------



## bowser (Sep 18, 2011)

Those ReDead things from Ocarina of Time always creep me out.

And I'm shit scared of spiders. Only the real ones and when they get close to me.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 18, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Just yesterday, I was suddenly hearing a snippet of Nanashi no Theme (the theme of Nanashi no Game) being repeated over and over for a few hours. I couldn't find any physical source of the sound, but I could hear it as if it were being played very quietly directly next to my left ear. It was probably in my head, but that did freak me out just a tad.



Pay it no mind; this happens to me all the time. It happens with games I thoroughly enjoy, so I'll hear music from the Phoenix Wright series, Fire Emblem series, or MGS franchise. Or a game with memorable music that I played recently.


I'm afraid of poisonous organisms biting me.


----------



## Oveneise (Sep 18, 2011)

System Shock II and Divi-Dead (those night sequences gave me goosebumps!)

EDIT: And the first 3 Silent Hill games (the only TRUE sh games), while not scary per-se, they really gave you a massive sense of dread, yet they were very compelling at the same time. SH2 will always be my favorite.


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2011)

An episode of the Martin Mystère comic (not to be confused with the Martin Mystery cartoon, which can only be described as Martin Mystère Babies) scared the crap out of me when I was a kid. It was about an invisible creature stalking and killing everyone who knows of its existence. It can be seen at times as a slight blur in your field of vision, smells of musk, and when it's quiet, you can hear a heartbeat that's not yours, and someone breathing. 

I kept listening out for breathing and sniffing for musk and looking around for blurs on walls for months after reading that one. 


Yeah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 18, 2011)

Slenderman. That is all.


----------



## wasim (Sep 18, 2011)

any sound when i am alone in the dark !


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 18, 2011)

prepare yourself its pretty darn scary



Spoiler



EVERYDAY WHEN IM NOT SHUFFLING!!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2011)

Also, The Survivor by James Herbert. After a huge plane crash, ghosts of dead passengers start attacking inahbitants of a town near the crash site. I'm not usually creeped out by ghost and/or monster stories but that one struck a chord and I was afraid of the dark for months  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Also it spoiled 6th sense for me. 

Well, sort of. I still really enjoyed the movie but the twist came as no surprise.



I seem to be unable to put spoilers in spoilers.


----------



## Quanno (Sep 18, 2011)

Creepers in Minecraft. I was building some hidden door, using lots of redstone and pistons in an unorganized way, then he showed up and BOOM... It scared the hell out of me, as I was focussing on the redstone, and I had to figure out how to rebuild it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I even threw my mouse away one time...


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 18, 2011)

[youtube]Wmhfn3mgWUI[/youtube]
[youtube]Bn59FJ4HrmU[/youtube]
[youtube]VECb0bYq8w[/youtube]
[youtube]b52bwPam7O8[/youtube]

Need I go on?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 19, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYb9kSCkjE8[/youtube] This


----------



## Gahars (Sep 19, 2011)

Am I the only person to find Marble Hornets to be not scary in any form? It's well put together, sure, but it's just the same thing all the time (Grainy footage of "creepy" things with Slenderman peeking in the background every now and then). They are so formulaic and predictable, any sense of fear quickly goes out the window.

Then again, I never found Blair Witch-style horror to be effective either.


----------



## meornot0 (Sep 19, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJroK5-eyd8&feature=related[/youtube]

nuff said


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 19, 2011)

you know the electrical transformer outdoor ? well one blew up and i was freezed in place


----------



## Santee (Sep 19, 2011)

Slendermen my god they just scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Icealote (Sep 21, 2011)

PyroSpark said:
			
		

> Junylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's an English translation of that web comic. Check out the other translated comic as well.

Ok-su Station Ghost:
http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?...30&weekday=

Bongcheon-Dong Ghost:
http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?...31&weekday=

I can't wait til there's more releases in English if there are any


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?...amp;weekday=thu
Read with the sound on.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 21, 2011)

Nothing in THIS world scares me, but, the idea of spending eternity in heaven with Christians, now THAT scares the shit out of me.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 21, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> *Nothing in THIS world scares me*, but, the idea of spending eternity in heaven with Christians, now THAT scares the shit out of me.



Either you're joking or there's truly nothing and no one in the world you care for


----------



## bowser (Sep 21, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's saying he's from Mars


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 21, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> riposte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Understood.  Please, carry on.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 21, 2011)

Any Les Legions Noire band, probably the most creepiest Black Metal you will ever hear in your life.


----------



## Langin (Sep 21, 2011)

PyroSpark said:
			
		

> Junylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing made me cry OMG....


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ramses from Courage the Cowardly Dog, Slenderman, Large Marge(yes, THAT Large Marge. Shaddap.)... Basically any one supernatural God-Moding force of evil that works alone and has no logical explanation for existing. AT ALL.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2011)

Walking in on my brother wanking


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 22, 2011)

Those random screams in minecraft, it just makes me sprint all the way out of the tunnel.

Edit: 1000TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!! I AM red badge.


----------



## Izzy011 (Sep 22, 2011)

That one episode from Courage The Cowardly Dog, King Ramses Curse. Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## alex_0706 (Sep 22, 2011)

maby the world most scary horror movie (dont know wich one)
and im realy mean maby!!!!
it could be that im not even scared of this


----------



## dills2 (Sep 22, 2011)

anything fast and sudden nothing else scares me


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 24, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, not joking. You have to understand though that wasn't an anti Christian jab, I suspect the Christians will be annoyed to find the Muslims expect to own the place (heaven) and will likely not be too impressed to find the Jews there.

The idea of an eternity surrounded by the groups that make life a pain here in the mortal realm is not something I consider 'thrilling'.

Valhalla might not be so bad, only heroes up there eh. Although a very long beer party might get old eventually.

I suppose it comes down to seriously thinking of the idea of your conciousness never being able to end. That's what eternity means eh. 

I will not be afraid to one day 'end'. My atoms were made in the heart of a star. but just what happens to us at death is something that requires some serious thinking. I offer Through the Wormhole w/Morgan Freeman if you want to ponder an existence a lot greater than the relatively speaking dumb limited concept thought up in the bible.

Although I suppose there is one corporeal possibility that scares me. Alzheimers disease.
If I found I had that disease, well I suspect I would be checking out sooner than later before I just faded away (too literally for my liking).


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Things my mind creates to scare me.  I subconsciously created Kinemortaphobia, and thus I fear something unreal.


----------

